# Temple Names



## SparqMan (Feb 1, 2011)

I'm looking for good examples of or inspiration for temple names for various core 4E deities. I've grown tired of just "Temple of Erathis", compared to Moonsong Temple (Sehanine) or House of the Sun (Pelor).

Any ideas?


----------



## Mentat55 (Feb 2, 2011)

Avandra -- Wayfarer's Rest, Traveler's Sanctuary
Bahamut -- The Platinum Chapterhouse
Corellon -- Shrine of the Seldarine, The Garden of Song
Erathis -- Cathedral of the Builder, The Bastion
Ioun -- Temple of Erudition, Shrine of the Eye
Kord -- Lodge of the Thunder God, Temple of the Brawler
Melora -- Grove of the Goddess, Chapel of Tides
Moradin -- The Chapel-Forge, Temple of the First Smith 
Pelor -- Dawnhouse, Chantry of Morning
The Raven Queen -- House of the Dead, Chapel of the Eternal Rest, The Silent Mausoleum
Sehanine -- Bower of the Crescent Moon, House of the Full Moon


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Feb 2, 2011)

Vecna HAS to have a "fane."


----------



## LostSoul (Feb 2, 2011)

I always liked Soulforge for temples of Moradin.


----------



## fba827 (Feb 2, 2011)

Depends a little on what aspect of said god you're going to emphasize, and, frankly, the above ideas are all great.  But here are a couple others off the top of my head ...

Bahamut - The Dragon's Den / House of Scales
Erathis - The Town's Heart / The Community Hearth / The Town Hall (aka, it might serve some community purpose in one of it's large rooms, and be referenced as such, but is also a church)
Ioun - The Allseeing Eye
Pelor - House of the Boundless Light
Sehanine - The Lunar Chapel


----------



## Stoat (Feb 2, 2011)

Vecna - St. Cuthbert's Home for Wayward Orphans


----------



## SparqMan (Feb 2, 2011)

fba827 said:


> Erathis - The Town's Heart / The Community Hearth / The Town Hall (aka, it might serve some community purpose in one of it's large rooms, and be referenced as such, but is also a church)




Good stuff. This notion is also interesting...a practical location that doubles as a lay space for religious devotion, like a major shipwright's map room that has altars to Melora and Avandra. Some material (IIRC, in the Hammerfast book) mentions these as part of religious facilities, like a smithy in a Temple of Moradin.


----------



## aco175 (Feb 3, 2011)

There could be a general name for all temples of one god and a place name for each one.  Similar to real life with church, temple, and mosque for each religion.  Then the one in my town is St. Mary's Church.

It is sounding like we need a random name generator, but please one I can roll percentiles and not just a computer program.


----------



## SparqMan (Feb 3, 2011)

Borrowing from some real-world cultures, here are a few more prompts I've found:

- Reference an important location, such as the birthplace or home of a deity or key religious figure.
- Reference an important secondary figure related to the deity, like a saint.
- Reference an important event, such as a revelation or battle.
- Reference an alternate name for the deity

Applied to Moradin, these might yield:

- Temple of the Rainfather, refering to peak on Celestia where Moradin keeps his forge.
- Silverbeard Shrine, refering to one of Moradin's exarchs.
- Our Father of the Chaining of the Thunder Serpent, refering to Moradin's defeat of Mual-Tar
- Forgehall of the Dawnsmith


----------



## Derulbaskul (Feb 3, 2011)

If you have any of the "god books" for 2E _Forgotten Realms_ you will see a huge number of names for various temples and shrines that are easy enough to steal for PoL-land. 

candlekeep.org also has a fairly comprehensive list: Temples of the Realms

There is another list here:
Gods of Faern and their Temples in the Realms


----------

